# Lyme disease treatment



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/4_7/features/Lyme-Disease-in-Dogs_5371-1.html

No mention of CBD oil. Anyone using or finding good results?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Interesting article-thank you. I searched also and couldn't find any mention of using CBD oil for treating lyme disease in dogs but there were results for people. If my dog had it, I would give the CBD oil anyway to see if it helped.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this is a holistic vet here in CT, a VERY interesting article on his treatment of lyme disease https://gwenythsantagate.com/tag/stephen-tobin-dvm/


----------

